# Your Fire Safety System Could Be Falling Short



## jar546 (Aug 13, 2018)

Facilities managers may overlook the testing and maintenance requirements for commercial fire protection systems, but it’s crucial to stay on top of them. If there’s a fire, buildings that have put off regular inspections may be on the hook for legal action and considerable fines.

More...

Continue reading...


----------



## cda (Aug 13, 2018)

Good article


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 13, 2018)

Agree, Good article, Jar!

Emailed my large apartment complex, checking to see if they have done their annual sprinkler inspections.


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 22, 2018)

Too bad PA has not adopted the whole IFC to require regular inspections. Most places once they get a C. O. we never go back.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 22, 2018)

Rick18071 said:


> Too bad PA has not adopted the whole IFC to require regular inspections. Most places once they get a C. O. we never go back.



The IBC requires it by reference to the IFC so you did not have to adopt the entire IFC to require testing. If PA did not delete this section from the IBC then it is still a requirement under the building code


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 22, 2018)

2012 IBC
[F] 903.5 Testing and maintenance.
Sprinkler systems shall be tested and maintained in accordance with the International Fire Code.


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 23, 2018)

*PA only adopted the sections in the IFC that is referenced in the IBC! You can check with L&I yourself.*


----------

